# Zombies and vampires themed party 2012?



## vamp_girl (Aug 6, 2012)

I am thinking about having a zombie/vampire themed party this year and really need some ideas for food, decorations, my costume, etc.


----------



## katemsingleton (Jun 28, 2012)

What have you got in mind so far? It's hard to know what direction to point you if you only give a theme and say, "What should I do?"  Is it for children? Adults? All ages? There is a ton of ready made zombie stuff in the stores, if you want fast and easy. If you want to make some stuff on your own, you can make what this guy calls "monster hands" which could work as zombie body parts laying around. Here is the link to that. Just add a dress shirt that's been ripped up and bloodied.

Give some more input on your party ideas and people can help some more.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

I remember reading a thread how a party started with everyone standing outside. One at a time, a guest would be escorted in to "join" the party. In the main room they would be greeted with a scary scene and everyone was a vampire! The mob would "attack" the fresh guest, who would then be dragged to a side room to get a full round of vampire makeup. During this a new guest would be brought in, and the most recent vampire would join the attack mob in the main room. Once everyone was vampirisized, the real party would start.

Decorations: Lots of black and red cloth, drapes. Bloody up the bathroom with heads and body parts, and en eerie green or red light in the tub. Tombstones, bloody prints, body parts strewn about. Bats and webs around, use colored CFL's in your lamps or behind cabinets/furniture to create back lighting. 

Food: Lots of threads here how to make creative scary food depending on your skill. A bloody adult drink mix can be in a hospital-like dispenser, or plasma bags. Lots of finger food, portable stuff.

Games: Lots of games posted in this forum too (do a search) depending on your age range and how "adult" you will allow it. Backyard or neighborhood scavenger hunts are a fun way to keep 12-18 year olds occupied. Even the older folks may get into it. Pre-stash various body parts, toxic waste vials, wooden stakes (vamps gotta keep those locked up), etc.

Costume contests. best, most creative, scariest, best couple, most-last-second-thrown-together, sexiest.

Pumpkin decorating contest (keep the sharp knives away from the drinkers).

Mummy wrap with rolls of toilet paper.

Have a scary movie playing on the TV, or multiple tv's. Got a local house that holds a haunted house/yard? Ask them if you can bring your crowd over for some pictures, scaring, and sharing some drinks.

Depending on your age group of the party, you may find that a teen crowd may just want to hang around, chat, text, and chat. They may be too embarrassed to do any silly things. A few teen role models can encourage them to come out of there shell and participate.

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## katemsingleton (Jun 28, 2012)

Warrant2000 said:


> Pumpkin decorating contest (keep the sharp knives away from the drinkers).


hahahaha


----------



## vamp_girl (Aug 6, 2012)

I am thinking about it being a adult party. My friends have kids so I would also like to have a part of my party for kids. I do plan on having some alcohol for the kid free adults. I want it to be scary. I just wanted different ideas any ideas to see if it will work with my vamps vs zombie theme. I need ideas for all ages. Mainly drinking n non drinking legal age ideas


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

You could set up a short scary maze for the kids. Use pallets as walls, tarps, curtains, black plastic. Make it either happy scary or terrifying scary depending on the ages. 

Add a Fear Factor-style game with eating challenges. Strange animal parts can be found at your local butcher or Asian food store. Or, make icky-looking food from regular stuff. Fingers, brains, eyeballs, etc. Warning: Alcohol and vinegar-laden pigs ears do not mix.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

How big of an area do you have to work with?
How much space do you want to dedicate to the kid's portion of the party?
Will it be indoors, outdoors, or a combination of the two?
What kind of age range are you talking about for the kids?
What kind of budget do you have?
Will it be a costume/masquerade party, or just street clothes?

You might consider having a face painter doing zombie makeup on the kids, if they aren't going to be coming in costume. The maze is a good idea, though I would be more tempted to do it with bales of hay if I could. Less potential injury for you or the kids, and they can see over the tops of the bales so you cut out the terror factor of being isolated, that's a big deal when you are a little kid. You can put someone in the middle of the maze, or even have people throughout the maze who can hand out candy or gifts. Keep in mind that most kids have the attention span of a gnat, so the setup has to be quick and easy for them to understand and participate in.
You can rename food and punch with spooky names, though I'd keep a list of contents for any foods served if there are potential issues with food allergies for your guests.


----------



## vamp_girl (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks for the great ideas now i need some for the adult part of the party


----------



## Amandler (Aug 15, 2012)

Alright here's what I've got for you:
1. Make a normal and a spiked red punch for a bloody-looking drink 
2. You could make cupcakes dyed green with food coloring and then frost them with pink frosting for a zombie with exposed brain cupcake
3. You could do a game of "Zombies vs. Humans" and just make all the humans vampires instead?
4. I would do a costume contest to really encourage people to come in costume.
5. You could do a "Zombie-Walk" after everyone arrives good and scary and go terrify your neighbors

Hope these help!


----------



## vamp_girl (Aug 6, 2012)

I have decided to just be a vampire and my boyfriend will be the zombie... It a vampires vs zombies theme so decided that since we are the host one of us be the vampire and the other the zombie... As far as meal I have found quit a few great ideas from here plus other places. I wish I had a fondue fountain so I could do the blood fondue but maybe next year I can do the fondue thing. 

I don't want anyone to see me in my costume till the Halloween party on the 27th so I will post pics of my costume plus pics of the party soon as I can after the party and before Halloween is over. 

I think I will try the spiked red punch. I found a recipe that makes real looking blood that is edible so I plan on making some on putting it on some of the food I make 

I don't know what games I will do yet I have found a lot of great ideas and just cant decide with ones to go with yet. I am going to do a costume contest for those who come dressed as a zombie, vampire, or a vampire zombie. 

Thanks for the great ideas.


----------

